# Keep losing DNS Server settings



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

I have two DTivos that I've modified with the Zipper. They connect wirelessly to my home network.

To try and help solve the issue where they occasionally lose the Now Playing List, I've gone into TivoWebPlus and set the DNS server address on both of them. I've made sure that I had them in RW mode before setting the address by opening Hyperterminal and typing "RW".

When I set the DNS server in TWP, it tells me that I have to reboot. I reboot but they lose the DNS server and it reverts back to my wireless router address.

I have the same DNS server set in the wireless router (WRT54g).

Any ideas why the DTivos lose the DNS settings? Any other way to set it and have it stick outside of TWP?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

How are they getting their primary IP information? DHCP or static?


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

What kind of network setup do you have (layout)


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Check your author file to see if the old DNS is getting set there.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

cheer said:


> How are they getting their primary IP information? DHCP or static?


Static assigned IP addresses for each machine.



luder said:


> What kind of network setup do you have (layout)?


WRT54G wireless router and the DTivos are attaching via wireless USB cards. The 54G is being fed from the cable modem.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Wilhite said:


> Static assigned IP addresses for each machine.
> 
> WRT54G wireless router and the DTivos are attaching via wireless USB cards. The 54G is being fed from the cable modem.


Wow Linksys , I own a 2wire homeportal is the linksys hacked or factory? 
How many computers hooked on lan?
are they xp or Linux?

What helped me figure out my network was to write it in pen and paper


```
IP List

Router = 
Computer 1 =
Computer 2 =
Computer 3 =
Tivo 1 =
Tivo 2 =
```
What we have to do is find if there is any ip conflicts to your router gateway if your list contains repeated ip address this would cause a conflict to your digital network . I'm pretty new to linux and don't really know how to check ip address in linux but, if you want to find a quick way for xp all you have to do is hold down the windows key and hit r to bring up the run command then type in cmd to call dos prompt and type in ipconfig. ipconfig will notify you three things ip address, subnet, and default after you complete your list .. Let us know if there are any repeats

-jae


----------

